# Nordica 2009/2010



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 22, 2009)

For all you Nordica fans out there here’s a preview of the 2009/2010 collection (no descriptions, just names and pics). The Hot Rod series is not included for some reason in the boot section. Also there isn't any women's specific gear up as of today, but it's coming.


http://www.nordica.com/site/new_collection.php??site=12&lang=1


----------



## andyzee (Jul 22, 2009)

No Hellcats?


----------



## Philpug (Jul 22, 2009)

Where is the HR Pro (non) XBI?

No Hot Rod boots either.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't wait to get back onto my Jet Fuels.  I only skied on them 1 day last season and they rocked!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> No Hellcats?



The Hellcats are now the Helldiver TI. Nordica has made 2 skis, each with the same dimensions for some time, one with 2 sheets of titanium and one without the metal.
Hellcat – Helldiver, Jet Fuel – Afterburner, Top Fuel – Nitrous. 

Now they’ll have the Helldiver TI and the Helldiver CA, Jet Fuel TI and the Jet Fuel CA, etc. The TI designates the Titanium. 

Same great skis, just trying to make it less confussing when buying.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Where is the HR Pro (non) XBI?
> 
> No Hot Rod boots either.



All Hot Rod skis get the XBI binding system, it’s better technology. The binding system isn’t on top of the ski its actually built into the top frame of the ski that gives you a direct integrated connection to the ski for better flex and control.

The HR boot series is alive and well. The link I posted is a preview, the Nordica website should be fully updated soon.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I can't wait to get back onto my Jet Fuels.  I only skied on them 1 day last season and they rocked!



They do rock, great ski.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> All Hot Rod skis get the XBI binding system, it’s better technology. The binding system isn’t on top of the ski its actually built into the top frame of the ski that gives you a direct integrated connection to the ski for better flex and control.


No NOT all HR's have the XBI system for 09-10. Nordica is offering 3 "flat" Hot Rods next season, 74,78 and 84mm. I am very familiar with what the XBI system does. While it might be a better technology, (IMHO) the flat skis ski better, significantly better. 




highpeaksdrifter said:


> The HR boot series is alive and well. The link I posted is a preview, the Nordica website should be fully updated soon.



They have all the info on the HR boots and the above mentioned HR skis, why not put it in their preview, this is information they have had since SIA back in January.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> They do rock, great ski.


Yeah, I really didn't fully explore their potential.  I got them in April for a great price and skied on them 1 day at Stratton.  4" of snow overnight, which quickly turned into crud.  Around 11am the sun came out and everything turned into corn (hmmmmm corn).

They didn't miss a beat. Ok, I'm really jonesing now.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> They do rock, great ski.


 

+1


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 23, 2009)

All I know is my Top Fuels are 3 years old----can you say new skis for camp this year!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> All I know is my Top Fuels are 3 years old----can you say new skis for camp this year!!!


What are you thinking about getting?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> No NOT all HR's have the XBI system for 09-10. Nordica is offering 3 "flat" Hot Rods next season, 74,78 and 84mm. I am very familiar with what the XBI system does. While it might be a better technology, (IMHO) the flat skis ski better, significantly better.
> .



REALLY, that's news to me. As far as I know the skis mounted flat are free ride in the Supercharcher series not the Hot Rod. 

Please tell me the names of the 3 you mentioned. I'll have to get info on them.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> All I know is my Top Fuels are 3 years old----can you say new skis for camp this year!!!



Yeah I can. :grin:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, I really didn't fully explore their potential.  I got them in April for a great price and skied on them 1 day at Stratton.  4" of snow overnight, which quickly turned into crud.  Around 11am the sun came out and everything turned into corn (hmmmmm corn).
> 
> They didn't miss a beat. Ok, I'm really jonesing now.



Yeah, those big tips where bustin thru those crud piles like they where not even there right? The Jet Fuels are very versitle, when you're skiing them front side on hard pack you will love there edge hold and they are an extremely fast ski for the all mountain catagory. You need to bring them up to speed to get the most out of them. 

My oldest son skied them last year and loved them to death. He bugged me to come up with a demo pair for him end of season. They're such a hot ski I couldn't get a pair in the length he wanted. He's going to get a new pair in Oct.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Yeah, those big tips where bustin thru those crud piles like they where not even there right? The Jet Fuels are very versitle, when you're skiing them front side on hard pack you will love there edge hold and they are an extremely fast ski for the all mountain catagory. You need to bring them up to speed to get the most out of them.
> 
> My oldest son skied them last year and loved them to death. He bugged me to come up with a demo pair for him end of season. They're such a hot ski I couldn't get a pair in the length he wanted. He's going to get a new pair in Oct.


It was fantastic. Real nice in the corn as well.  Great way for me to end my 08/09 season.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter, now that both skis have been out for awhile, how would you compare the Jet Fuels to the Hellcats? I know you were raving about the Hellcats when they first came out.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> REALLY, that's news to me. As far as I know the skis mounted flat are free ride in the Supercharcher series not the Hot Rod.
> 
> Please tell me the names of the 3 you mentioned. I'll have to get info on them.



HR Pro Burner 126.84.112
Hot Rod Fuel 124.78.108
Hot Rod 74 122.74.105

All ski real sweet and are replacing Head Monsters (PeakSeries) on our wall. They ski better than the Heads and are about $75-100.00 less. I am real tempted to get the HR Pro for myself if I didn't like the Blizzard 8.7 as much.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> HR Pro Burner 126.84.112
> Hot Rod Fuel 124.78.108
> Hot Rod 74 122.74.105
> 
> All ski real sweet and are replacing Head Monsters (PeakSeries) on our wall. They ski better than the Heads and are about $75-100.00 less. I am real tempted to get the HR Pro for myself if I didn't like the Blizzard 8.7 as much.



HR Pro Burner 126.84.112 - These are the dimensions for the *After*burner which is this years Jet Fuel CA

Hot Rod Fuel 124.78.108 - These are the dimensions for the *Top* Fuel which is this years Nitrous TI

Hot Rod 74 122.74.105 *?* - the Mach 4 are 74 under foot and new this year, but they are a Speedmachine not a Hot Rod

All have the Cross Balance Integrated binding system (XBI)

Look Phil....lets go with a rose by any other name thing. I'm really glad you're down with Nordica.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> highpeaksdrifter, now that both skis have been out for awhile, how would you compare the Jet Fuels to the Hellcats? I know you were raving about the Hellcats when they first came out.



My take is this, I do love my Hellcats alot, but I break them out on a powder day or spring day. I have a friend who uses them as his everyday ski, but not for me. You certainly can ski them on hard pack, they are stiff enough cause of the TI in them.

I like the JF on hard snow days better then the HC, they are a little quicker edge to edge and I like them at speed a little more too.

I don’t like one ski more then the other ski, I just prefer each in a different set of conditions.

Are you thinking of buying Nordica?


----------



## Philpug (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> HR Pro Burner 126.84.112 - These are the dimensions for the *After*burner which is this years Jet Fuel CA
> 
> Hot Rod Fuel 124.78.108 - These are the dimensions for the *Top* Fuel which is this years Nitrous TI
> 
> ...



LOL, These are the FLAT Hot Rods. NO, they do NOT have XBI bindings. You are absolutely right that they have the same dimensions as the other skis, I will scan in a picture and post it this evening. You might want to get out some condiments because you will be eating words. :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> LOL, These are the FLAT Hot Rods. NO, they do NOT have XBI bindings. You are absolutely right that they have the same dimensions as the other skis, I will scan in a picture and post it this evening. You might want to get out some condiments because you will be eating words. :lol:



Dude, you taking this like we're fighting about it. I'm not. If you have pictures please post them cause I'd love to see them. I don't get my new catalog until the Oct. meeting and I have not heard of any Hot Rods that are mounted flat for 09/10. 

Looking forward to this evening, I'll have the beer and popcorn ready.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Looking forward to this evening, I'll have the beer and popcorn ready.



+1...post them all up Phil!!!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

:beer:





Philpug said:


> LOL, These are the FLAT Hot Rods. NO, they do NOT have XBI bindings. You are absolutely right that they have the same dimensions as the other skis, I will scan in a picture and post it this evening. You might want to get out some condiments because you will be eating words. :lol:



You are right, I had not heard of these, but I just had a call returned with the info. They are new for this year and in the HR series. Good Call :beer:

I'd still like to see the pictures though.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Dude, you taking this like we're fighting about it. I'm not. If you have pictures please post them cause I'd love to see them. I don't get my new catalog until the Oct. meeting and I have not heard of any Hot Rods that are mounted flat for 09/10.
> 
> Looking forward to this evening, I'll have the beer and popcorn ready.



LOL, not fighting at all. It was jsut that I knew I was right and you were not . :smash: ;-)



highpeaksdrifter said:


> :beer:
> 
> You are right, I had not heard of these, but I just had a call returned with the info. They are new for this year and in the HR series. Good Call :beer:
> 
> I'd still like to see the pictures though.



Like I said, they ski real sweet, much better than the XBI skis. 

I am not sure if I am going to buy a pair, but if Nordica has some sort of promo contest, the HR Burner Pro in a 178 will be my first choice.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are the FLAT..non XBI...Hot Rods. :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Here are the FLAT..non XBI...Hot Rods. :lol:




Nice, thanks Phil


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

what's Nordica got in the low 90's mid width for this season?  I view that size as an east coast powder board with front side capabilities width.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> what's Nordica got in the low 90's mid width for this season?  I view that size as an east coast powder board with front side capabilities width.



As I mentioned the hell divers are great 90 underfoot. People who ski the Enforcers love them. Maybe tjf will give his take on them if he sees this thread. He's told me he likes them alot.

This is last years: http://www.nordica.com/site/ski.php?site=2&lang=1&id=42


----------



## Philpug (Jul 23, 2009)

I skied the Helldiver and wasn't impressed, it is a tanker of a ski. Personally, I think there are better choices in that range than what Nordica has to offer, sorry.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I skied the Helldiver and wasn't impressed, it is a tanker of a ski. Personally, I think there are better choices in that range than what Nordica has to offer, sorry.



Everybody has an opinion, that's why they make so many skis. If you thought the Helldiver was a tank, i don't think you'd care much for the Hellcat. The TI makes them stiffer and not so easy to turn at slow speeds.

Alot of people like them though. I was standing at the base of the little WF chair when I saw these guys and axed them to stand together for a pic.






This is Whitefacewilly he's happy with his.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I skied the Helldiver and wasn't impressed, it is a tanker of a ski. Personally, I think there are better choices in that range than what Nordica has to offer, sorry.


I skied it as well when Nordica was doing a demo night at Blue.  Completly wrong conditions to demo that ski, but what the heck, right?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I skied it as well when Nordica was doing a demo night at Blue.  Completly wrong conditions to demo that ski, but what the heck, right?



I know you like your Jetfuels, how did the helldivers compare to them for you?


----------



## Philpug (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Everybody has an opinion, that's why they make so many skis.



Absotively. I am sure there are a lot of skis that I like that many people don't.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I know you like your Jetfuels, how did the helldivers compare to them for you?


I really couldn't make a comparison.  I've only skied the JetFuels once.  When I demo'd the Helldivers, it was while night skiing at Blue...on solid ice.

Hopefully I'll be able to catch a better Nordica Demo this season.  FWIW, I also ski in Speedmachine 12's.  When I replace them, it will either be the 14 or the Technica Dragon 120.  I'd be inclined to stick with the Speedmachiene, as it's been good to me.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I really couldn't make a comparison.  I've only skied the JetFuels once.  When I demo'd the Helldivers, it was while night skiing at Blue...on solid ice.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to catch a better Nordica Demo this season.  FWIW, I also ski in Speedmachine 12's.  When I replace them, it will either be the 14 or the Technica Dragon 120.  I'd be inclined to stick with the Speedmachiene, as it's been good to me.



I'm thinking of going to the the SM 14s myself. I've mainly skied the Blowers the last 2 seasons, I love them, but they needed a ton of work to get right for my foot. My fitter says with the slightly bigger last in the SMs I'd have an easier time. 

Did you get an end of season deal on your JFs?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm thinking of going to the the SM 14s myself. I've mainly skied the Blowers the last 2 seasons, I love them, but they needed a ton of work to get right for my foot. My fitter says with the slightly bigger last in the SMs I'd have an easier time.
> 
> Did you get an end of season deal on your JFs?


I had to get some work done as well.  Blew out the left foot, right behind the 1st buckle quite a bit.  

Got the JF's for $700 mounted, +tax.

FWIW, the HD was an ok ski, now that I've been thinking about it a little more.  It's a demanding/rewarding ride.  If you ski properly, the ski is very rewarding, where the JF covers up some of my bad habits better.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I really couldn't make a comparison.  I've only skied the JetFuels once.  When I demo'd the Helldivers, it was while night skiing at Blue...on solid ice.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to catch a better Nordica Demo this season.  FWIW, I also ski in Speedmachine 12's.  When I replace them, it will either be the 14 or the Technica Dragon 120.  I'd be inclined to stick with the Speedmachiene, as it's been good to me.



Let me know if you hear of a Nordica Demo, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Let me know if you hear of a Nordica Demo, I'd definitely be interested.


I totally stumbled upon it by accident.  I went skiing one day after work, got to Blue and saw the Nordica demo tent set up and a Subie on the snow.

It wasn't even on Blue's website


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What are you thinking about getting?



No question---more TF's---for me it's the best ski $$$ can buy


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Nordica - both skis & boots.  I have the Speedmachine 10 boots & the Afterburner (07-08 model) skis.  I really like them.

Last season I demoed the Helldivers at Gore in early December & really, really liked them.  I would have bought them if they weren't $1,000 at the time.  Instead I bought the Afterburners for $350.  Couldn't pass that deal up.

HPD: Are there any changes this year to the Helldiver (CA) from last year's model other than graphics?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 24, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> I'm a big fan of Nordica - both skis & boots.  I have the Speedmachine 10 boots & the Afterburner (07-08 model) skis.  I really like them.
> 
> Last season I demoed the Helldivers at Gore in early December & really, really liked them.  I would have bought them if they weren't $1,000 at the time.  Instead I bought the Afterburners for $350.  Couldn't pass that deal up.
> 
> HPD: Are there any changes this year to the Helldiver (CA) from last year's model other than graphics?



As far as I know they are the same ski. Mad, ru going to make it back to WF this coming season? Lookout Mt. opened last year, this year the new glades will be open. More for you to explore.


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 24, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> As far as I know they are the same ski. Mad, ru going to make it back to WF this coming season? Lookout Mt. opened last year, this year the new glades will be open. More for you to explore.



WF is definitely on my list of places to hit again this season.  I would love to explore Lookout.  The pics of that area you guys posted over at SkiADK looked great.  WF is a great mountain!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 24, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> WF is definitely on my list of places to hit again this season.  I would love to explore Lookout.  The pics of that area you guys posted over at SkiADK looked great.  WF is a great mountain!



Great, be sure to let me know when you're coming. Try to make it a 3 day weekend this time, a day and a half ain't enough.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I totally stumbled upon it by accident.  I went skiing one day after work, got to Blue and saw the Nordica demo tent set up and a Subie on the snow.
> 
> It wasn't even on Blue's website



I ran across a Nordica demo at Sundown the same way a few years back.  No announcement that I heard about, nothing on any website, they were just there.  It was on a beer league race night, I think they were really there for the racers, but I took a few pairs of skis out to try.


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 24, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Great, be sure to let me know when you're coming. Try to make it a 3 day weekend this time, a day and a half ain't enough.



Sounds good.  I want to explore some of the glades I wasn't able to hit plus all the new Lookout terrain.  Not to mention the Slides, if possible.


----------



## trtaylor (Jul 24, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Would love to see a little more volume over the instep(forefoot=easy personal fix)..._And_...would love to see a more narrow cuff!:roll:...or should I make that= more dense liner, especially with a super dense & thick cuff portion.
> There was some brand of boot that I tried on over in NH @Rogers one Spring...just a terrific tongue & cuff...*super dense* and *super thick*.  Like..Why the h*** aren't <SOME> liners made like that anymore!!???
> 
> $.01...my Annual skiboot rant..:lol:  (At least my Endorphins are so tweakable...will be looking at the Lange SuperBlaster real close though..)
> ...


I'm not familiar with the SpeedMachine 10's, but the instep area was a whisker too tight on my Dobermann's. The Dobie tongue has some thick plastic on it, so I cut a "window" to give me some relief. Then I lowered the bootboard a touch. Have to be careful with that, though. Too much wouldn't be a good thing.

The other thing with the Dobie, the liner takes a while to pack out. So takes a number of days in the boot before it really starts to feel comfy. Again, I don't know the SM10, but if you make a Dobie comfortable right out of the box, it's going to be too big in 20 days.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 24, 2009)

trtaylor said:


> I'm not familiar with the SpeedMachine 10's, but the instep area was a whisker too tight on my Dobermann's. The Dobie tongue has some thick plastic on it, so I cut a "window" to give me some relief. Then I lowered the bootboard a touch. Have to be careful with that, though. Too much wouldn't be a good thing.
> 
> The other thing with the Dobie, the liner takes a while to pack out. So takes a number of days in the boot before it really starts to feel comfy. Again, I don't know the SM10, *but if you make a Dobie comfortable right out of the box, it's going to be too big in 20 days*.



true dat, Dobbies are not made to ski right out of the box. IMHO, still the best boot made. I skied them for years, switched to the Blowers 2 seasons ago since the volume/last (the Pros not the Aggresors) are pretty much the same. My thinking was the liner would be a little thicker and more confortable and they came with the Booster strap.

For performance I don't think you can beat a Dobie.


----------



## trtaylor (Jul 24, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> true dat, Dobbies are not made to ski right out of the box. IMHO, still the best boot made. I skied them for years, switched to the Blowers 2 seasons ago since the volume/last (the Pros not the Aggresors) are pretty much the same. My thinking was the liner would be a little thicker and more confortable and they came with the Booster strap.
> 
> For performance I don't think you can beat a Dobie.


Skip,

What info do you have on the new Dobermann boot line for this year? I see they now have a 120 flex boot in red. Wonder if that wouldn't be equivalent to the old Hot Rods?


----------



## Philpug (Jul 24, 2009)

I have had great success fitting the Sport and Speedmachines last season, this year we cut down on the Sportmachines and added the Hot Rod 75 and 85 with the "Man Fur". We did OK with the Overdrive and Nitrous from last season but expect to do well with the previously mentioned flat HR series. IF anyone wants, I do have one pair of 08-09 Nitrous 170's left, $490.00 shipped.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2009)

*.....*



trtaylor said:


> I'm not familiar with the SpeedMachine 10's, but the instep area was a whisker too tight on my Dobermann's. The Dobie tongue has some thick plastic on it, so I cut a "window" to give me some relief. Then I lowered the bootboard a touch. Have to be careful with that, though. Too much wouldn't be a good thing.
> 
> The other thing with the Dobie, the liner takes a while to pack out. So takes a number of days in the boot before it really starts to feel comfy. Again, I don't know the SM10, but if you make a Dobie comfortable right out of the box, it's going to be too big in 20 days.


Think that was the right fix trtaylor!  After packing out the "10" liner, I had one ordered from Nordica...and fwiw(to all)...they sent me the "14" liner....it was a terrific step up.  Think I know with what soft-density-kayaking-foam to line the lower cuff with to produce that snug fit. (For anyone who has the same issue) = works great!!
*Nordica's skis have a nice "all-terrain" feel to their shovels.._for me_...fwiw, not too soft..like a few Salomons, not too dense...like a few Heads and Volkls.

$.01
STeveD


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> I'm a big fan of Nordica - both skis & boots.  I have the Speedmachine 10 boots & the Afterburner (07-08 model) skis.  I really like them.
> 
> Last season I demoed the Helldivers at Gore in early December & really, really liked them.  I would have bought them if they weren't $1,000 at the time.  Instead I bought the Afterburners for $350.  Couldn't pass that deal up.
> 
> HPD: Are there any changes this year to the Helldiver (CA) from last year's model other than graphics?



Speedmachine 14 boots and Jet Fuel skis here. Very tempted to try the Helldivers.


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 25, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> The Hot Rod series is not included for some reason in the boot section.



Here's a listing that includes the Hot Rod line of boots for 2010.  You just have to scroll down to see them.

http://www.ski-depot.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=nordboots2010


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 25, 2009)

trtaylor said:


> Skip,
> 
> What info do you have on the new Dobermann boot line for this year? I see they now have a *120 flex boot in red*. Wonder if that wouldn't be equivalent to the old Hot Rods?



Yeah, the Dobie Spitfire. As of last season people couldn't buy the Spitfire ski in a shop in the USA, but you could in Canada and Europe. That was a Nordica business decission. That *might *be true of the boot this season too, but I don't know yet. When I do I'll be sure to post it.

I was told last year that the NSF (Natural Foot Stance) feature where the toe box is angled slightly won't be in this years boot line.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I ran across a Nordica demo at Sundown the same way a few years back.  No announcement that I heard about, nothing on any website, they were just there.  It was on a beer league race night, I think they were really there for the racers, but I took a few pairs of skis out to try.



Come to think of it...it might have been beer league race night at Blue as well.  :idea:


----------



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2009)

Gawd damn current year gear is spendy! I buy most of my stuff new...but a season or two old.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 13, 2009)

They've made some updates to the site.

http://www.nordica.com/site/home.php?site=2&lang=12


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

I actually like last years top sheet graphics better.

08/09 Hot Rod Jet Fuel






09/10 Hot Rod Jet Fuel





I'm sure that will change once I see them up close and personal :smile:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the 06/07 (maybe I'm partial to them since I own them  ):


----------



## Glenn (Aug 14, 2009)

They abreviated "Hotrod"....strange. Now it says "HR". Lovely, a ski that reminds me of work. :razz:


----------



## Philpug (Aug 14, 2009)

We just started getting our 09-10's in. If you liked the head Monster 78 and 82's, you will love new flat HR's.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 15, 2009)

Glenn said:


> They abreviated "Hotrod"....strange. Now it says "HR". Lovely, a ski that reminds me of work. :razz:


That is on just the HR-Pro's, the rest still have Hot Rod on them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2009)

Phil, got any left-over 26.0 Speedmachine 14 boots?


----------



## Philpug (Aug 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Phil, got any left-over 26.0 Speedmachine 14 boots?


Sorry, all I have in a leftover 26 is Head Raptor LTD's.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 17, 2009)

Philpug said:


> We just started getting our 09-10's in. If you liked the head Monster 78 and 82's, you will love new flat HR's.



Interesting! They're selling them sans the system binding?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Sorry, all I have in a leftover 26 is Head Raptor LTD's.



I've never tried on a pair of Heads, but thanks.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 17, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Interesting! They're selling them sans the system binding?



Yep. IMHO, a much nicer ski. :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool. I'm going to have to scope those out at the local shop.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 18, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Sorry, all I have in a leftover 26 is Head Raptor LTD's.



what do you think of the raptor ltd's?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I actually like last years top sheet graphics better.
> 
> 08/09 Hot Rod Jet Fuel
> 
> ...



I skied a day on those last spring.   They're a really nice medium radius carving ski.   I had it on things like Outer Limits and Ovation and it had great edge hold on steeper terrain.  I thought the 07-08 version was a little wimpy and skied a little short.  I found myself overpowering it.   That got fixed last year.  I could happily ski the 08-09 ski as my eastern everyday ski though I'd be looking for something else with a little more surface area on a powder day.   Somebody ligher than me might get tossed around in the bumps by that ski but it's a good choice for a bigger guy.

I still haven't been on the Rossi CX 80.  That's the Rossi equivalent.   Somebody broke the demo pair at my shop in my length and the shop never replaced them.  I'd like to take both out and ski alternate runs on them.   I'm looking for something in my quiver with a shorter turn radius.   Everything I own is around 21 meters.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I skied a day on those last spring.   They're a really nice medium radius carving ski.   I had it on things like Outer Limits and Ovation and it had great edge hold on steeper terrain.  I thought the 07-08 version was a little wimpy and skied a little short.  I found myself overpowering it.   That got fixed last year.  I could happily ski the 08-09 ski as my eastern everyday ski though I'd be looking for something else with a little more surface area on a powder day.   Somebody ligher than me might get tossed around in the bumps by that ski but it's a good choice for a bigger guy.
> 
> I still haven't been on the Rossi CX 80.  That's the Rossi equivalent.   Somebody broke the demo pair at my shop in my length and the shop never replaced them.  I'd like to take both out and ski alternate runs on them.   I'm looking for something in my quiver with a shorter turn radius.   Everything I own is around 21 meters.


I only skied them one day also and I was really enjoying the edge hold.  I was going around in circles (in my head) on going 170 or 178.  One of the K locals told me that he thought I'd be happier on the 170 so that's what I went with.  I can't wait to see how they float on a powder day.

I think they are very close in spec to the AC50s you just picked up.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 20, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> what do you think of the raptor ltd's?



It is a great boot....if it fits you.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 20, 2009)

The CS80, HR Pro and AC50, although on paper look similar, ski quite different.


----------

